# MB The Tesla’s first road trip!



## SoFlaModel3

Alright ladies and gents, day 1 of our semi-annual Disney roadtrip is in books and this is our first time with an EV. Before I get into the specifics of range and charging, I will say you quickly realize how much more efficient the car is on city roads than it is on the highway. For an all highway drive at a steady 77 MPH I would get 83% of the 310 mile max range.

Alright, let's talk specifics though!

The trunk fit 2 carry on suitcases and 2 medium size strollers. The strollers were a bit of a struggle to maneuver but it worked. We also loaded the frunk with gifts for a friend in town that we met for dinner.

I charged to 90% overnight and woke up at 5 am to up the limit to 100%. We set out at 6:41 am with 310 miles of range and of course no regen since the battery was full.










82 miles into our drive we arrived at our first highway rest stop. My initial plan was to supercharge for 10-15 minutes but I misjudged the location and the supercharger wasn't there and was too far out of the way. Anyway, the first 82 miles took 23 kWh for 278 Wh/mi leaving us with 213 miles of range remaining.

After about 20 minutes we hit the road again. Next stop our first supercharger of the trip. Now we're 122.1 miles into our drive and we've used 34 kWh for 281 Wh/mi leaving us with 163 miles of range remaining. We supercharge for 18 minutes and pickup 75 miles bringing us to a remaining range of 238 miles. Oddly enough on MyTesla account it shows 18 kWh at $0.00/kWh, so free supercharging...?

We made a new friend with a red Model S 75 with license plate DC2AC 

















On the road again and next stop LEGOLAND! We pull in and ask for about EV parking and we're told they don't have any. Alright no worries, so we follow the ICE cars to regular parking and the guy notices our car and says do you want EV parking? Ummm, yes we do! Alright so we're redirected to EV parking which is as close to the entrance as you can get and the kicker it's free! Anyway, let's get some details on this leg of the drive. We're now 189.1 miles in and we've used 51 kWh for 268 Wh/mi. You'll notice our efficiency really picked up and that was the result of a 30 mile leg at 55-65 MPH. Huge difference! Our remaining range is now at 167 miles which means this leg of 67 miles ate up 71 miles of range. That's more like it! At LEGOLAND the ChargePoint spots provide free juice, but it's a shared 6.6 kW and there is a Nissan Leaf next to me, so we charge at an average rate of 3.06 kW in 4 hours and 35 minutes we gain 14.01 kWh adding 48 miles of range and bringing us up to 215 miles of range remaining.

















Next stop Disney Springs for dinner! We're now 227.2 miles into our drive and we've used 59 kWh for 262 Wh/mi. Even more efficiency gain from continued lower speeds! Our remaining range is now at 177 miles which means this leg of 38.1 miles ate up 38 miles of range. Perfect!!! Round 2 with ChargePoint. This time we locate a dedicated unit so there won't be any sharing! We charge at an average rate of 6.03 kW in 3 hours and 25 minutes we gain 20.45 kWh adding 74 miles of range and bringing us up to 251 miles of range remaining. This charging wasn't free though. We were charged $7.18. We did have a $5.00 ChargePoint credit from opening our account though and as I found out they charge you $10.00 anytime your balance falls below $5.00, so basically they charged us $10.00, we used $7.18 and we have a remaining balance of $7.82!

















Next stop our hotel and the end of day 1. We arrive at a grand total of 233.3 miles we've used 61 kWh for 261 Wh/mi. This leg was only 6.1 miles and our final remaining range is 243 miles so we used 8 miles of range. Our day ends at 8:01 PM and we'll check in the morning on overnight vampire drain.

-------- UPDATED -------

So let's check on vampire drain. We left off at 243 miles of range at 8:01 PM. Now we're at 242 miles of range at 7:30 AM. A 1 mile loss in 11 hours and 29 minutes!

We head out for breakfast (less than a mile no data) and then we're off for Disney's Animal Kingdom). We're now 243.1 miles into our drive and we've used 63 kWh for 260 Wh/mi. Our remaining range is now at 232 miles which means this leg of 9.8 miles ate up 10 miles of range. Perfect again!!! We had a goal of getting to the park early to maximize fun, avoid forecasted late afternoon thunderstorms, and get the car to a range of 260+ miles to make it home with a 5% cushion and no stops. They say the early bird gets the worm (or in this case the ChargePoint), so we were the first EV in the lot at 8:32 AM (park opens at 9:00 AM).










By 12:25 PM (so just shy of 4 hours), we actually topped off the battery with 20.94 kWh for $6.82 (again CharePoint charged $10.00 as we fell below $5.00 of remaining balance). Now we've spent $14.00 on electricity, paid $20.00, and have $11.00 left in our account.

We arrived at the car at 2:30 PM to head for home. At this point we had a remaining range of 304 miles. We had some unexplained vampire drain plus some pre-cooling as the car was cooking in the parking lot all day. In any event, plenty of range to make it home!

I plug our address into the navigation and it projects we will make it home with 18% battery left, so we're off to complete the road trip. Not too long into our drive we find torrential rain with limited visibility, so I'm glad we executed our plan well to avoid the storms. This was a good chance to see how autopilot performs in low visibility rain and I can confirm it did so like a champ never wavering. In fact most of the drive it was incredibly windy and we saw cars weaving all over the place, but not us as we remained centered in our lane!










Home at last! We're now 445.5 miles into our drive and we've used 121 kWh for 271 Wh/mi. Our remaining range (now orange instead of green) is now at 57 miles which means this leg of 202.4 miles ate up 247 miles of range. You really see that higher speed on the highway serve as a major detriment to achieving expected range.










Anyway, we made it and this car truly is a dream. The combination of long range battery and autopilot make for very easy road tripping. All said we drove 445.5 miles in 2 days, did not have overnight charging available to us, supercharged for 18 minutes, and used ChargePoint 3 times (at our convenience as they were placed where we were already going). That mileage only cost us $14.00!

To anyone that thinks they need more than the included UMC, my car only needed 7 hours and 20 minutes to charge to 85% from 17% to be ready for normal driving again!

Here is a summary of the drive:

Start 310 miles of range
Drive 82.0 miles - 97 miles of range (213 remaining) - 23 kWh used - 280.49 Wh/Mi
Drive 40.1 miles - 50 miles of range (163 remaining) - 11 kWh used - 274.31 Wh/Mi
Supercharge to 238 miles of range
Drive 67.0 miles - 71 miles of range (167 remaining) - 17 kWh used - 253.73 Wh/Mi
ChargePoint to 215 miles of range
Drive 38.1 miles - 38 miles of range (177 remaining) - 8 kWh used - *209.97 Wh/Mi*
ChargePoint to 251 miles of range
Drive 6.1 miles - 8 miles of range (243 remaining) - 2 kWh used - 327.87 Wh/Mi
Vampire Drain to 242 miles of range
Drive 9.8 miles - 10 miles of range (232 remaining) - 2 kWh used - *204.08 Wh/Mi*
ChargePoint to 310 miles of range
Vampire Drain to 304 miles of range
Drive 202.4 miles - 247 miles of range (57 remaining) - 58 kWh used - 286.56 Wh/Mi)
Overall

Drive 445.5 miles - 521 miles of range - 121 kWh used - 271.60 Wh/Mi)
My lasting impression is that I would have stress in the process with the standard range battery and the inability to supercharge for long periods of time with the kids getting restless. Since I have the long range battery though, this has been a breeze and I never thought about the battery or our range at all throughout the drive!

I love this car!!!


----------



## Tchris

Informative write-up! Thanks for sharing with us “waiters”. Out of curiousity, did you have destination charging at your hotel?


----------



## mntlvr23

I love all the detail - thanks! All of this is nice to know (and reminds me to start a charge point account)


----------



## Bokonon

Fantastic, detailed writeup, @SoFlaModel3! Clearly, you prepared very well for this drive. I've always wondered how well a longer road trip with young children would work in an EV, but it sounds like it went well for everyone! I'm going to bookmark this post for inspiration. 


Apart from how well the family fared, one particularly informative detail that I took away from your report was this:



SoFlaModel3 said:


> You'll notice our efficiency really picked up and that was the result of a 30 mile leg at 55-65 MPH. Huge difference! Our remaining range is now at 167 miles which means this leg of 67 miles ate up 71 miles of range. That's more like it!
> ...
> Next stop Disney Springs for dinner! ... Our remaining range is now at 177 miles which means this leg of 38.1 miles ate up 38 miles of range. Perfect!!!


I was both surprised and impressed that you managed to match the car's rated efficiency for these two highway legs (the second of which I assume was also at 55-65 mph), despite having a fully-loaded car with 4 people and luggage, and even though you've got the 19" wheels and stickier tires. I was expecting you to report overall efficiency around 275-280 Wh/mi, similar to what you logged for your first leg at higher speeds and limited initial regen.

Anyway, hopefully the return trip will be just a smooth. In the meantime, enjoy your stay! Oh, and if you park at the park, and you happen to see a well-built, dark-haired kid in his late 20s staring jaw agape at your car... that is probably my boss's son! My boss's family also does a semi-annual (at least!) Disney trip, and his son is a HUUUUUUUGE Tesla fan, like the kind who plays around in the Model S Design Studio every night before bed. (But don't worry... he's not the type to leave headprints. )


----------



## Quicksilver

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Alright ladies and gents, day 1 of our semi-annual Disney roadtrip is in books and this is our first time with an EV. Before I get into the specifics of range and charging, I will say you quickly realize how much more efficient the car is on city roads than it is on the highway. For an all highway drive at a steady 77 MPH I would get 83% of the 310 mile max range.
> 
> Alright, let's talk specifics though!
> 
> The trunk fit 2 carry on suitcases and 2 medium size strollers. The strollers were a bit of a struggle to maneuver but it worked. We also loaded the frunk with gifts for a friend in town that we met for dinner.
> 
> I charged to 90% overnight and woke up at 5 am to up the limit to 100%. We set out at 6:41 am with 310 miles of range and of course no regen since the battery was full.
> 
> View attachment 7395
> 
> 
> 82 miles into our drive we arrived at our first highway rest stop. My initial plan was to supercharge for 10-15 minutes but I misjudged the location and the supercharger wasn't there and was too far out of the way. Anyway, the first 82 miles took 23 kWh for 278 Wh/mi leaving us with 213 miles of range remaining.
> 
> After about 20 minutes we hit the road again. Next stop our first supercharger of the trip. Now we're 122.1 miles into our drive and we've used 34 kWh for 281 Wh/mi leaving us with 163 miles of range remaining. We supercharge for 18 minutes and pickup 75 miles bringing us to a remaining range of 238 miles. Oddly enough on MyTesla account it shows 18 kWh at $0.00/kWh, so free supercharging...?
> 
> We made a new friend with a red Model S 75 with license plate DC2AC
> 
> View attachment 7396
> View attachment 7397
> 
> 
> On the road again and next stop LEGOLAND! We pull in and ask for about EV parking and we're told they don't have any. Alright no worries, so we follow the ICE cars to regular parking and the guy notices our car and says do you want EV parking? Ummm, yes we do! Alright so we're redirected to EV Parkin which is as close to the entrance as you can get and the kicker it's free! Anyway, let's get some details on this leg of the drive. We're now 189.1 miles in and we've used 51 kWh for 268 Wh/mi. You'll notice our efficiency really picked up and that was the result of a 30 mile leg at 55-65 MPH. Huge difference! Our remaining range is now at 167 miles which means this leg of 67 miles ate up 71 miles of range. That's more like it! At LEGOLAND the ChargePoint spots provide free juice, but it's a shared 6.6 kW and there is a Nissan Leaf next to me, so we charge at an average rate of 3.06 kW in 4 hours and 35 minutes we gain 14.01 kWh adding 48 miles of range and bringing us up to 215 miles of range remaining.
> 
> View attachment 7398
> View attachment 7399
> 
> 
> Next stop Disney Springs for dinner! We're now 227.2 miles into our drive and we've used 59 kWh for 262 Wh/mi. Even more efficiency gain from continued lower speeds! Our remaining range is now at 177 miles which means this leg of 38.1 miles ate up 38 miles of range. Perfect!!! Round 2 with ChargePoint. This time we locate a dedicated unit so there won't be any sharing! We charge at an average rate of 6.03 kW in 3 hours and 25 minutes we gain 20.45 kWh adding 74 miles of range and bringing us up to 251 miles of range remaining. This charging wasn't free though. We were charged $7.18. We did have a $5.00 ChargePoint credit from opening our account though and as I found out they charge you $10.00 anytime your balance falls below $5.00, so basically they charged us $10.00, we used $7.18 and we have a remaining balance of $7.82!
> 
> View attachment 7400
> View attachment 7401
> 
> 
> Next stop our hotel and the end of day 1. We arrive at a grand total of 233.3 miles we've used 61 kWh for 261 Wh/mi. This leg was only 6.1 miles and our final remaining range is 243 miles so we used 8 miles of range. Our day ends at 8:01 PM and we'll check in the morning on overnight vampire drain.
> 
> My lasting impression is that I would have stress in the process with the standard range battery and the inability to supercharge for long periods of time with the kids getting restless. Since I have the long range battery though, this has been a breeze and I have not once thought about the battery or our range at all!
> 
> I love this car!!


Very good report! Thanks @SoFlaModel3 ! When you used ChargePoint, I assumed you were using the J1772 adapter that came with the car correct? Any issues with it sticking, etc...? I also have a ChargePoint account but don't plan to use it much.


----------



## Brett

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I have not once thought about the battery or our range at all!


Except for all of the times you were obsesivly documenting it for us


----------



## LUXMAN

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Alright ladies and gents, day 1 of our semi-annual Disney roadtrip is in books and this is our first time with an EV. Before I get into the specifics of range and charging, I will say you quickly realize how much more efficient the car is on city roads than it is on the highway. For an all highway drive at a steady 77 MPH I would get 83% of the 310 mile max range.
> 
> Alright, let's talk specifics though!
> 
> The trunk fit 2 carry on suitcases and 2 medium size strollers. The strollers were a bit of a struggle to maneuver but it worked. We also loaded the frunk with gifts for a friend in town that we met for dinner.
> 
> I charged to 90% overnight and woke up at 5 am to up the limit to 100%. We set out at 6:41 am with 310 miles of range and of course no regen since the battery was full.
> 
> View attachment 7395
> 
> 
> 82 miles into our drive we arrived at our first highway rest stop. My initial plan was to supercharge for 10-15 minutes but I misjudged the location and the supercharger wasn't there and was too far out of the way. Anyway, the first 82 miles took 23 kWh for 278 Wh/mi leaving us with 213 miles of range remaining.
> 
> After about 20 minutes we hit the road again. Next stop our first supercharger of the trip. Now we're 122.1 miles into our drive and we've used 34 kWh for 281 Wh/mi leaving us with 163 miles of range remaining. We supercharge for 18 minutes and pickup 75 miles bringing us to a remaining range of 238 miles. Oddly enough on MyTesla account it shows 18 kWh at $0.00/kWh, so free supercharging...?
> 
> We made a new friend with a red Model S 75 with license plate DC2AC
> 
> View attachment 7396
> View attachment 7397
> 
> 
> On the road again and next stop LEGOLAND! We pull in and ask for about EV parking and we're told they don't have any. Alright no worries, so we follow the ICE cars to regular parking and the guy notices our car and says do you want EV parking? Ummm, yes we do! Alright so we're redirected to EV Parkin which is as close to the entrance as you can get and the kicker it's free! Anyway, let's get some details on this leg of the drive. We're now 189.1 miles in and we've used 51 kWh for 268 Wh/mi. You'll notice our efficiency really picked up and that was the result of a 30 mile leg at 55-65 MPH. Huge difference! Our remaining range is now at 167 miles which means this leg of 67 miles ate up 71 miles of range. That's more like it! At LEGOLAND the ChargePoint spots provide free juice, but it's a shared 6.6 kW and there is a Nissan Leaf next to me, so we charge at an average rate of 3.06 kW in 4 hours and 35 minutes we gain 14.01 kWh adding 48 miles of range and bringing us up to 215 miles of range remaining.
> 
> View attachment 7398
> View attachment 7399
> 
> 
> Next stop Disney Springs for dinner! We're now 227.2 miles into our drive and we've used 59 kWh for 262 Wh/mi. Even more efficiency gain from continued lower speeds! Our remaining range is now at 177 miles which means this leg of 38.1 miles ate up 38 miles of range. Perfect!!! Round 2 with ChargePoint. This time we locate a dedicated unit so there won't be any sharing! We charge at an average rate of 6.03 kW in 3 hours and 25 minutes we gain 20.45 kWh adding 74 miles of range and bringing us up to 251 miles of range remaining. This charging wasn't free though. We were charged $7.18. We did have a $5.00 ChargePoint credit from opening our account though and as I found out they charge you $10.00 anytime your balance falls below $5.00, so basically they charged us $10.00, we used $7.18 and we have a remaining balance of $7.82!
> 
> View attachment 7400
> View attachment 7401
> 
> 
> Next stop our hotel and the end of day 1. We arrive at a grand total of 233.3 miles we've used 61 kWh for 261 Wh/mi. This leg was only 6.1 miles and our final remaining range is 243 miles so we used 8 miles of range. Our day ends at 8:01 PM and we'll check in the morning on overnight vampire drain.
> 
> My lasting impression is that I would have stress in the process with the standard range battery and the inability to supercharge for long periods of time with the kids getting restless. Since I have the long range battery though, this has been a breeze and I have not once thought about the battery or our range at all!
> 
> I love this car!!


Nice detail! Thank you. Check out how close the Wh/mi on your first day was to mine for that trip I took the other day...


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Tchris said:


> Informative write-up! Thanks for sharing with us "waiters". Out of curiousity, did you have destination charging at your hotel?


Unfortunately no. I use Marriott and sadly it looks like they haven't joined the revolution yet. I would change, but I have so many points from work travel that it's hard to skip on free hotel stays with personal travel.



Bokonon said:


> Fantastic, detailed writeup, @SoFlaModel3! Clearly, you prepared very well for this drive. I've always wondered how well a longer road trip with young children would work in an EV, but it sounds like it went well for everyone! I'm going to bookmark this post for inspiration.
> 
> 
> Apart from how well the family fared, one particularly informative detail that I took away from your report was this:
> 
> I was both surprised and impressed that you managed to match the car's rated efficiency for these two highway legs (the second of which I assume was also at 55-65 mph), despite having a fully-loaded car with 4 people and luggage, and even though you've got the 19" wheels and stickier tires. I was expecting you to report overall efficiency around 275-280 Wh/mi, similar to what you logged for your first leg at higher speeds and limited initial regen.
> 
> Anyway, hopefully the return trip will be just a smooth. In the meantime, enjoy your stay! Oh, and if you park at the park, and you happen to see a well-built, dark-haired kid in his late 20s staring jaw agape at your car... that is probably my boss's son! My boss's family also does a semi-annual (at least!) Disney trip, and his son is a HUUUUUUUGE Tesla fan, like the kind who plays around in the Model S Design Studio every night before bed. (But don't worry... he's not the type to leave headprints. )


Yeah I agree - to be honest up front I wasn't sure what to expect. I knew I wasn't going to be speed racer on this trip and compromise range, but I also knew highway efficiency at higher sustained speed + the weight of a loaded to the brim car would be a tough. I'm very impressed with it! I have no qualms about a longer trip in the future, that's for sure!!



Quicksilver said:


> Very good report! Thanks @SoFlaModel3 ! When you used ChargePoint, I assumed you were using the J1772 adapter that came with the car correct? Any issues with it sticking, etc...? I also have a ChargePoint account but don't plan to use it much.


That's correct, I used the J1772 adapter in both cases. No issues with it sticking. One small issue (almost) was that instead of removing the ChargePoint cable + the Tesla adapter I just removed the ChargrPoint cable and put it away. Then I returned to the car to remove the adapter when the car decided it was time to close the charge port cover and eat my hand. It didn't hurt, but lesson learned to remove the whole thing at once and then separate the adapter from the ChargePoint cable while off of the car.



Brett said:


> Except for all of the times you were obsesivly documenting it for us


Oh yeah... that! My wife did give me evil eye when I kept taking pictures of the screen each time we stopped 



LUXMAN said:


> Nice detail! Thank you. Check out how close the Wh/mi on your first day was to mine for that trip I took the other day...
> View attachment 7406


Nice!!! I just hope I don't see your vampire drain numbers. I haven't checked yet. We hit the road in a few hours to head into the Disney parks!

My big goal for today is to get into the park early enough to land a ChargePoint spot. My drive home is 201 miles and given the ~83% of efficiency against projected range with sustained higher speed, then I need to be at 260 miles of range to make it home with a 5% range cushion. Alternatively that supercharger on the way home makes for a perfect 10 minute pit stop or of course slowing down a bit helps as well, so we're good either way!


----------



## garsh

SoFlaModel3 said:


> One small issue (almost) was that instead of removing the ChargePoint cable + the Tesla adapter I just removed the ChargrPoint cable and put it away. Then I returned to the car to remove the adapter when the car decided it was time to close the charge port cover and eat my hand.


File a bug please. That should be fixable in software.


----------



## Dr. J

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Then I returned to the car to remove the adapter when the car decided it was time to close the charge port cover and eat my hand.


Biting the hand that feeds it! Bad form.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Original post now updated with the return drive and a summary of the entire drive!


----------



## garsh

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Our remaining range (now orange instead of green) is now at 57 miles...


So, 57 miles of range is low enough that Tesla feels the need to point it out by changing the color to orange.

This matches my Leaf's range when charged to 100%.


----------



## Mike

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Since I have the long range battery though, this has been a breeze and I never thought about the battery or our range at all throughout the drive!


.....and why I believe the up-charge for LR battery is well worth the cost.


----------



## Bokonon

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Not too long into our drive we find torrential rain with limited visibility, so I'm glad we executed our plan well to avoid the storms.





SoFlaModel3 said:


> Drive 202.4 miles - 247 miles of range (57 remaining) - 58 kWh used - 286.56 Wh/Mi)


Question: what would you guess your average highway speed to be on the return trip? Was it in that same 55-65 mph zone where you achieved 260-270 Wh/mile on your way out, or was it higher, similar to your first outbound leg where you were in the 280s?

I'm trying to get a sense for the impact of heavy rain on highway range, since wet roads create more rolling resistance, and the wipers (and potentially the defroster and full headlights) consume additional energy. My e-Golf seems to take a ~8-10% efficiency hit in rain versus dry weather at the same temperature and humidity, so it sounds like the Model 3 would be in that zone if you were driving such that you'd be in the 260s if not for the weather.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Bokonon said:


> Question: what would you guess your average highway speed to be on the return trip? Was it in that same 55-65 mph zone where you achieved 260-270 Wh/mile on your way out, or was it higher, similar to your first outbound leg where you were in the 280s?
> 
> I'm trying to get a sense for the impact of heavy rain on highway range, since wet roads create more rolling resistance, and the wipers (and potentially the defroster and full headlights) consume additional energy. My e-Golf seems to take a ~8-10% efficiency hit in rain versus dry weather at the same temperature and humidity, so it sounds like the Model 3 would be in that zone if you were driving such that you'd be in the 260s if not for the weather.


Ahh, good question! The return drive outside of a few pockets of traffic in the torrential rain (just a few miles overall though) was at ~77 MPH.


----------



## Bokonon

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Ahh, good question! The return drive outside of a few pockets of traffic in the torrential rain (just a few miles overall though) was at ~77 MPH.


Interesting. Just to be clear, were the roads wet for most of the drive, or were there just those few patches of torrential rain and dry roads everywhere else?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Bokonon said:


> Interesting. Just to be clear, were the roads wet for most of the drive, or were there just those few patches of torrential rain and dry roads everywhere else?


I would say the roads were wet (not drenched) for 15-20% of the drive.


----------



## Gary Macdonald

SoFlaModel3 said:


> We hit the road in a few hours to head into the Disney parks!
> 
> My big goal for today is to get into the park early enough to land a ChargePoint spot.


Wait! What? Are you saying they have ChargePoint spots at the parks? I haven't seen them at the resorts.

It might make it worth begging and pleading and promising things to my wife (that I don't intend on keeping, of course) in order to get us to drive down after we get our Model 3. :blush:


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Gary Macdonald said:


> Wait! What? Are you saying they have ChargePoint spots at the parks? I haven't seen them at the resorts.
> 
> It might make it worth begging and pleading and promising things to my wife (that I don't intend on keeping, of course) in order to get us to drive down after we get our Model 3. :blush:


Oh yeah! Download the ChargePoint app - they're everywhere!


----------



## TesLou

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Unfortunately no. I use Marriott and sadly it looks like they haven't joined the revolution yet. I would change, but I have so many points from work travel that it's hard to skip on free hotel stays with personal travel.


Like you, I travel a lot for work and accumulate points with Marriott and Hilton properties. Anytime either one of them sends me a survey after my stay, I always include the comment, "I will soon be joining the growing family of electric vehicle (EV) owners. Many of us adjust our travel plans to include hotels that have EV chargers on site. I hope you'll consider installing these at this hotel in the near future." If they keep getting comments like this, it'll go a long way to further the cause.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

TesLou said:


> Like you, I travel a lot for work and accumulate points with Marriott and Hilton properties. Anytime either one of them sends me a survey after my stay, I always include the comment, "I will soon be joining the growing family of electric vehicle (EV) owners. Many of us adjust our travel plans to include hotels that have EV chargers on site. I hope you'll consider installing these at this hotel in the near future." If they keep getting comments like this, it'll go a long way to further the cause.


That's a great suggestion and I will absolutely start doing this right away!!


----------



## Michael Russo

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Oh yeah! Download the ChargePoint app - they're everywhere!


@ChargePoint ... thought you'd like to see this... @SoFlaModel3 is obviously a fan!


----------



## LUXMAN

garsh said:


> So, 57 miles of range is low enough that Tesla feels the need to point it out by changing the color to orange.
> 
> This matches my Leaf's range when charged to 100%.


Looks like it will turn yellow at 20% then. I haven't gotten mine down to 20% yet to check. At 69 miles (22%) it was still green


----------



## LUXMAN

Mike said:


> .....and why I believe the up-charge for LR battery is well worth the cost.


Agreed. I have started to use 70% as my regular charge for daily use and it comes to 219 miles.....


----------



## garsh

Gary Macdonald said:


> ...my wife (that I don't intend on keeping, of course)


That's pretty harsh, dude. Hopefully you had her sign a prenup.


----------



## Michael Russo

LUXMAN said:


> Agreed. I have started to use 70% as my regular charge for daily use and it comes to 219 miles.....


Why so low? I am now charging Red Dragon to 90% yet only every 2-3 days of local mileage. Hope that works too...


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Michael Russo said:


> Why so low? I am now charging Red Dragon to 90% yet only every 2-3 days of local mileage. Hope that works too...


90% is fine. I use 85% myself


----------



## Michael Russo

SoFlaModel3 said:


> 90% is fine. I use 85% myself


Thanks, my friend!


----------



## LUXMAN

Michael Russo said:


> Why so low? I am now charging Red Dragon to 90% yet only every 2-3 days of local mileage. Hope that works too...


That is fine. I am just using the info from my previous post on Vampire drain. You can read it here...
https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/the-'vampire-drain'-reference-place.5346/page-11#post-90549

Will it make a difference...IDK but can't hurt. Plus my commute is 60 miles RT


----------



## Daniel D.

Gary Macdonald said:


> Wait! What? Are you saying they have ChargePoint spots at the parks? I haven't seen them at the resorts.
> 
> It might make it worth begging and pleading and promising things to my wife (that I don't intend on keeping, of course) in order to get us to drive down after we get our Model 3. :blush:


Unfortunately, they are ONLY at the parks. Some plugshare users have been lucky enough to plug into randomly located 110v outlets at the resorts. Otherwise, you are limited to $0.35kwh chargepoint locations at the parks.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Daniel D. said:


> Unfortunately, they are ONLY at the parks. Some plugshare users have been lucky enough to plug into randomly located 110v outlets at the resorts. Otherwise, you are limited to $0.35kwh chargepoint locations at the parks.


I've seen "random 110 outlets" on Plugshare around town by me. Isn't that technically stealing? By technically, I mean isn't that stealing?


----------



## Daniel D.

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I've seen "random 110 outlets" on Plugshare around town by me. Isn't that technically stealing? By technically, I mean isn't that stealing?


Stealing from the Mouse after $379/night for the hotel probably didn't seem that bad to those Model S owners


----------



## LUXMAN

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I've seen "random 110 outlets" on Plugshare around town by me. Isn't that technically stealing? By technically, I mean isn't that stealing?


Yeah, I'd be wary of just plugging in around town lije the outlets at a mall or something. I heard a story once where a guy did that at his kids school and they arrested him for stealing. Really.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

LUXMAN said:


> Yeah, I'd be wary of just plugging in around town lije the outlets at a mall or something. I heard a story once where a guy did that at his kids school and they arrested him for stealing. Really.


All kidding aside, it is 100% stealing.


----------



## Dr. J

SoFlaModel3 said:


> All kidding aside, it is 100% stealing.


So...what are you saying? It's....???


----------



## garsh

garsh said:


> So, 57 miles of range is low enough that Tesla feels the need to point it out by changing the color to orange.
> 
> This matches my Leaf's range when charged to 100%.


And just to prove that I was not exaggerating, I took a picture.


----------



## LUXMAN

garsh said:


> And just to prove that I was not exaggerating, I took a picture.


I see you have lost the requisite 4 bars...By how much did you miss the warranty replacement of the pack?

I am sure you are not even getting that 56 miles. I am down one bar (2015 with 40k) and it usually says 85 miles but I am lucky to get 70 in mixed driving and taking it easy


----------



## garsh

LUXMAN said:


> I see you have lost the requisite 4 bars...By how much did you miss the warranty replacement of the pack?


IIRC, I was within the time period, but way beyond mileage. Nissan wouldn't budge, and just said to call the dealership. And that's why I won't be buying another Nissan.


> I am sure you are not even getting that 56 miles. I am down one bar (2015 with 40k) and it usually says 85 miles but I am lucky to get 70 in mixed driving and taking it easy


You are correct. I drove 32 miles back home from work, never exceeding 55mph, and I had about 10 miles remaining showing when I arrived.


----------



## LUXMAN

garsh said:


> IIRC, I was within the time period, but way beyond mileage. Nissan wouldn't budge, and just said to call the dealership. And that's why I won't be buying another Nissan.
> You are correct. I drove 32 miles back home from work, never exceeding 55mph, and I had about 10 miles remaining showing when I arrived.


Yeah. Its sad too cuz I love that LEAF really. Cayenne Red (of course), SL loaded. I have taken meticulous care of it and still like it. But now that I have my 3, my son has started to drive it . Plus it is used to haul stuff that I don't wanna put in the 3 and bikes for local rides since it has a hitch. But at least my wife even drives it allot now and we can still save CO2 by using it


----------

